# e90 LCI - VarrStoen LM rep's



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

I just ordered a set of the 19" VarrStoen LM rep's; F - 19x8.5 +34 et, R - 19x9.5 +20 et for my '11 335d M-Sport. I plan to pair these up with either either Michelin's or Bridgestones; 235/35/19 F, 265/30/19 R.

I will also be lowering the car on a set of Eibach Pro Kit springs....and am wondering if anyone has run these wheels with this sizing on their e90? 

The rear wheel came in either +33 or +20 offset, but they're all out of the +33 so I went with the +20. VarrStoen rep said it won't be a problem, but I'm wondering if I need to perhaps roll the rear fender or adjust rear camber.

Thoughts or guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## MDRIV3R (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm interested in getting a set of those myself. Do you know if they are still in stock? I don't think you will need to roll the fender with a +20 offset. I've seen e90 with a 10.5 +22 rear. I have an e46 M3 .. and thinking of getting 19x8.5 F and 19x10.5 R .. maybe run a spacer for the front. I don't like a large lip up front but I do like it for the rears.

[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

MDRIV3R said:


> I'm interested in getting a set of those myself. Do you know if they are still in stock? I don't think you will need to roll the fender with a +20 offset. I've seen e90 with a 10.5 +22 rear. I have an e46 M3 .. and thinking of getting 19x8.5 F and 19x10.5 R .. maybe run a spacer for the front. I don't like a large lip up front but I do like it for the rears.
> 
> [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


the long/short of it is....for now, I won't be running these wheels. After recommendations and research on my end, the +20 rear wheels would require too much work to fit, if even at all.

Varrstoen shipped me the +20 rears, despite my initial purchase for the +33 rears. I have the +34 fronts sitting at home still. The +33 rears are on back-order for about 3 months....so if you'd like these wheels, I'd be willing to sell you the brand new fronts....let me know if interested.


----------



## MDRIV3R (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd be interested in buying the whole set .. fronts and rears. Do you still have the rears? If you do .. what is the condition? Never been mounted right? Can you post pics? Thanks.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

MDRIV3R said:


> I'd be interested in buying the whole set .. fronts and rears. Do you still have the rears? If you do .. what is the condition? Never been mounted right? Can you post pics? Thanks.


I just have the fronts, still sitting in brand new wrap. The only LM rep rears they have for 19" 5x120 is the +20et which is too aggressive for an e90. The +33et rears are the ones I need, but they're on back order for 3-4 months. I shipped the +20 rears back to them, and am waiting for my refund.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

Correction - full set now available.....all brand new in box, never mounted. $1250 shipped anywhere CONUS.

Sent from my Droid using Bimmer App


----------

